# european wild hogs



## pammie (Aug 31, 2008)

Last weekend i went to a friends animal sanctuary for their open day. i was very lucky as she took me to the hospital part to meet the wild hedgies. they were gorgeous and i fell totally in love. one had had his leg cut by a strimmer and is waiting for an operation. there were 2 gorgeous ones whos mum had been killed by a dog when they were small 2 of the 4 had been released and the last 2 were due for release. there were lots of other happy and sad stories too but i thought i'd share a couple of photos. enjoy


----------



## Julie Stuhr (Mar 21, 2010)

I love european hedgehog.. It's a shame they are illegal to have as pets in Denmark


----------



## pammie (Aug 31, 2008)

its illegal to have them here in the uk too these were ones being rehabilitated ready for release


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Your friend is awesome  Tell her to keep up the good fight!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

I am always taken aback by how large the European hogs are after spending so much time looking at the African pygmy hogs! They look like they are ready to get right down to business and eat some slugs.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

They look so cute! Thanks for sharing Pammie! :mrgreen:


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

EryBee: Hence the 'pygmy' in 'African Pygmy Hedgehog,' right? ;D

I love these, though. My dad remembers seeing them wild when he was a kid, he's from Manchester. ...Actually, he was born in Scotland (I think) but moved to Manchester pretty early on, so he likes to say that's where he's from.

<< I'm sad, I never got to see any when I went there to visit my grandparents when I was nine. Then again, I didn't even know these existed when I was nine. Saw wild rabbits that liked to invade my grandad's back garden, though. It was beautiful there, I have to go back someday.

...Great, now I'm getting all nostalgic and missing Grandad again.


----------



## pammie (Aug 31, 2008)

i'm in liverpool not far from manchester at all! not that the 2 cities like each other tho there is a bit of rivalry there lol


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

He's gorgeous! I had no idea they were that big. Have seen pictures, but not next to anything I could compare them to. Very neat. Thanks for posting!


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

thank you for sharing this!


----------



## pammie (Aug 31, 2008)

how is the one your friend found in russia doing?


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Thank you so much for the pictures, they are beautiful  I wish we had wild hedgies over here, I'm a bit jealous lol


----------



## pammie (Aug 31, 2008)

you dont really see them much around her if you do its usually squashed on the road its really sad they are becoming so endangered but sancutarys and individuals do a lot of work to help them. i hadnt seen one for a long time and couldnt believe how friendly the wildies are, no huffing or anything just balled up if scared and i think out of about 8 that i met only one balled up. they are fab!


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

pammie said:


> how is the one your friend found in russia doing?


thankfully, he's been doing well. he started to build a nest.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

I'm so glad to hear he is doing better! :mrgreen:


----------



## rara-avis21 (Jul 26, 2014)

he seems so big in comparison to the one's i have nurtured and released!! your friend is doing a great job


----------

